# Art Shows/ Fine Art exposure



## oceanbeast (Aug 2, 2014)

Are there any references for how to get an art show? I would love to bring my work out into public view but am scared anyone I show it to will steal my ideas/project. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 2, 2014)

I have years of experience in that field. From the lowly community run arts and craft shows to some of the finest art shows in the Eastern USA. At the higher end it's extremely lucrative for the best artists. I thought I had made every mistake to be made in that business 'till I read your post. If you are that paranoid about your work you probably don't belong in that field. Or any other segment  of the creative arts I can think of.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 2, 2014)

oceanbeast said:


> I would love to bring my work out into public view but am scared anyone I show it to will steal my ideas/project.





keyseddie said:


> If you are that paranoid about your work you probably don't belong in that field. Or any other segment  of the creative arts I can think of.



Well said Eddie.


----------



## oceanbeast (Aug 2, 2014)

Though i appreciate your insight, I do not understand how it's meant to be constructive. I live in Miami where the art community does not embrace local artists and even large names get ripped off all the time. 
Street Artist Sues American Eagle For Using His Work In... Just About Everything

I understand anytime you place your work out into the public eye you run the risk of theft, however I am extremely new to this arena and would like to know best practices for taking this step. Telling me this isn't the right place for me does little to nothing in actually helping me make the first move. Should I contact galleries directly? Are there art groups I should attend? Are art fairs a good starting place? What has been your experience? Since you Keyseddie have so much experience why not share some with me instead of trying to cut my knees from under me?


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 2, 2014)

Okay. That graffiti guy is going to end up with a ton of money. You can only hope you get ripped off as he was. There's a lot to say and I need to know you are ready to move forward before I tax my puzzler to visit a lot of info it has. Your questions: Yes, do that to see what interest exists. They take approx 40%, some more, so you have to raise prices to do galleries.
I would never join art groups but you're probably a more lovable and tolerant guy than I. Or woman. Yes, definitely.


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2014)

> *Art Shows/ Fine Art exposure*



 is a book length subject.
Marketing Fine Art Photography
How Photographs are Sold: Stories and Examples of How Fine Art Photographers Sell Their Work


----------



## oceanbeast (Aug 2, 2014)

Eddy thank you. In all honesty I am currently not focusing on becoming lucrative. Yes money is important but I  am looking first and foremost for exposure into the art community; recognition without being taken advantage of. The money will come if there is a market for me, but that's not what's most important at this point.


----------



## oceanbeast (Aug 2, 2014)

Kmh thanks for that link


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 2, 2014)

oceanbeast said:


> Though i appreciate your insight, I do not understand how it's meant to be constructive. I live in Miami where the art community does not embrace local artists and even large names get ripped off all the time.
> Street Artist Sues American Eagle For Using His Work In... Just About Everything



Yes his work used with out his permission but he illegally defaced property. His lawsuit is basically an admission of guilt for his own crime.  



keyseddie said:


> Okay. That graffiti guy is going to end up with a ton of money. You can only hope you get ripped off as he was.



I don't know about that. If he does make any money from his lawsuit he just might loose it when all the property owners sue him.

For all we know American Eagle bought the rights to use the the art from the person who owns the building.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 2, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> oceanbeast said:
> 
> 
> > Though i appreciate your insight, I do not understand how it's meant to be constructive. I live in Miami where the art community does not embrace local artists and even large names get ripped off all the time.
> ...


Not likely.  

Of course, he may have done those works with the permission of the property owner too though.

edit: apparently they are commissioned works, so yeah, they weren't illegally made.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 2, 2014)

Will settle out of court for more than the GNP of Sierra Leone. Now, are we supposed to give the OP his thread back?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2014)

oceanbeast said:


> Are there any references for how to get an art show? I would love to bring my work out into public view but am scared anyone I show it to will steal my ideas/project. Anyone have any experience with this?



There are bazillions of shows, galleries that encourage submissions and portfolios.
There are very few people who profit from their art.
I've seen a good amount and it's my impression that it's luck and location more than talent or creativity that matters the most.

If some of the greatest and most famous photographers have websites and aren't afraid to show their work to the world, it does seem a little premature that you should worry about being ripped off.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 2, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> oceanbeast said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any references for how to get an art show? I would love to bring my work out into public view but am scared anyone I show it to will steal my ideas/project. Anyone have any experience with this?
> ...


Lew, IMO you are partially correct. I agree with the first two sentences. The third has some truth but I disagree and will address the issue when time allows. Right now I'm going back and forth with prepping my rack of lamb and deciding which wine is deserving of accompanying my forthcoming masterpiece.


----------



## oceanbeast (Aug 2, 2014)

wow this thread really took a turn. 

Though I agree with being at the right place at the right time, and knowing the right people - talent and good work can get you places.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 4, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> oceanbeast said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any references for how to get an art show? I would love to bring my work out into public view but am scared anyone I show it to will steal my ideas/project. Anyone have any experience with this?
> ...


Yes, lots of shows all over the US, and probably the world. Percentage wise, that could be true. However through the years I have met and worked alongside many artists in photography and other fields who have been well rewarded financially for their efforts.
What would luck have to do with anything? Location? Absolutely!! It took me a couple years to realize that and make my plans accordingly. Talent and creativity surely play a major role in an artist's success. Now let me see if I can be of assistance to the beast from the ocean.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 4, 2014)

You said you want to try to get an art show - I took that to mean a solo exhibit of your photos. I've been submitting to juried art exhibits which are usually announced in a Call for Submissions or a Call to Artists. The information on how to make the submissions, the deadlines, etc. is usually on the gallery or show's website. 

Sometimes there will be info. about how to submit to be considered for a solo show that would be an exhibit of just your photos. I think I may want to do that eventually but feel I need to get individual photos accepted first and work my way toward that. 

You would probably have to start finding galleries and art shows and annual exhibits etc. related to photography or other visual arts and see what type photos they typically include in the exhibits - then consider whether or not you think your photos might have a chance of being accepted. 

I don't have a concern about photos physically being stolen from a gallery or art show when I've had a photo accepted and have printed, framed and shipped it. Often the show or gallery will display some of the photos from the exhibit on their website or on their social media pages and when one of mine has been included it had my name with it. I suppose if I ever found one of my photos posted elsewhere online being used by someone else without permission I'd be able if need be to verify my ownership and pursue the unauthorized use.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 4, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> oceanbeast said:
> 
> 
> > Though i appreciate your insight, I do not understand how it's meant to be constructive. I live in Miami where the art community does not embrace local artists and even large names get ripped off all the time.
> ...



Which leads to an interesting question, shouldn't any restitution be paid to the owner of the building, since technically speaking the artwork involved should belong to him rather than the original artist, since the original artist chose to deface his property with it?

That would be an interesting legal question I would think - and if I were the buildings owner I'd most likely be prepping a law suit of my own.. lol


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 4, 2014)

Oceanbeast.There are many different kinds of shows. Craft shows have very few people looking for fine art. Art and craft shows, imo and for fine art from differing media, are just marginally better. Fine art shows, if you think your work is that unique and exceptional, is where you probably want to land, mostly. However, there are some art and craft shows in affluent areas that are run by good promoters, so they may work. You do have to find and id them however. So you should be going to shows. This weekend, next weekend and any chance you get.
As mentioned by traveler, location is paramount for exposure to the art buyers. Not the ones shopping for a decoration for above the sofa, but those looking to purchase artwork based on it's value as a singular piece of collectible art. I can tell you what works for me and what has worked for other photographic artists as well.

A good art show is usually the result of a good promoter. My guy in the Northeast US is Paragon Art Events, run by Bill Kinney, a Long Island photographer. I can't say enough good things about him. Some of the country's best artists do his shows, and it's a juried show schedule and not easy to get in. I can't recall the promoter for the Florida shows I did. I don't do Florida anymore because I'm in the Keys doing more fun things. More later.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 4, 2014)

A lot of shows are run by the local communities. They are almost always arts and crafts and the competence of the people running them varies. You could be trying to sell $500 framed prints and your tent could be between a guy making $5 beer mug candles and a lady selling used music cds. At genuine fine art shows you will always be beside good artist, because that's all there is. Keep in mind, a lot of these artists travel coast to coast and are full time travelers. I did 10 shows max, June through September.
Expenses: 
Jury fees usually run from $20 to $50, some more. Keep in mind that many more people pay that fee to apply than get accepted. In some of the more popular shows, like the Coral Gables show and Naples national down your way, there are thousands of entrants. It's one of the ugly parts of this biz that promoters collect all those fees, knowing that most get nothing for their money. 
Booth fees. Usually $350-$500 for the better Art shows, some higher.
Hotel rooms and travel. Depends on where you are. In resort areas where I do or did my shows, There are no cheap hotels. Same with meals.
Your tent. An ez- up is about $400 I think. A good wind will blow it and all your stuff away. A good solid tent will be over 1k. Mine is a Trimline from Flourish Canopies. About $2000 with an awning and mesh sides to hang your goodies. Most shows I started turning a profit after $1200 in sales. More later.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 4, 2014)

My first year of shows I made no money. I did not meet expenses. I was doing arts & craft shows in Philly and the suburbs, including indoor shows in big convention venues. It really sucked and almost put me back to weddings, as I was still doing maybe 8-10 a year. Second year was better and then I was recruited by Paragon and started doing their shows. Third year I quit weddings. The better promoters insist on having a hand in the design of your display. You need a photo of your setup and tent to get in ANY reputable fine art show. It should look like a gallery. I'll show you when I find shots of my setup.

Who does well at art shows? I did mostly the Hamptons, NYC burbs like Westchester county, and Long Beach Island in NJ, a 2nd home area for both Philly and Manhattan peeps.
The photographers that did beach type work, always did well. Old beach shacks, the Adirondack chairs on the beach, stuff like that. A lot of shooters use the ubiquitous canvas prints, which I never do. They sold prints probably from $200 to $400 mostly. In Westhampton Beach I would do 3 community run shows, 1 Paragon show and a second Paragon show in nearby Quogue. The community shows in WHB were well run and less expensive booth fees and they always gave me one of the choicest spots. By 2012 most of my display became large metal prints. They became my biggest sellers. Painters and sculptors are your neighbors in these shows, so my prints didn't look so expensive next to their work.

I was next to a guy who made nautical maps. Very creative hand done work in different media. He had a story printed below each piece. It gave a personal touch to all of his work. I adopted his idea and sales immediately improved. People developed a personal connection and appreciation of the effort and soul that an artist brings. Here's an example. I print the stories on parchment and hang it with the print.






[/URL][/IMG]

*Autumn Geese   St Michaels, Maryland**     					2010*


*Autumn Geese was created in October of 2010. Near St Michaels, Maryland, I came upon this secluded marshland just as nature was composing a new day. And what a day it was, as the geese traversed a Monet like landscape of soft, provocative colors and tranquil design. Limited edition of 50.*


----------



## JoeW (Aug 4, 2014)

OB, Eddie was spot-on with his initial post to you.  I get that you're paranoid of someone ripping off your idea.  Well, then the answer is to never show any of your work.  Never share it with anyone (or have them sign a NDA).  Never enter an art show.  Never display it in a gallery.  Never self-publish.  Never have an online gallery.

First, being an artist that makes some money (I'm not even talking great money, just SOME money) means you need to display your stuff to the public.  That's the reality.  If you're not comfortable doing so, that's fine, but that means you'll never make it as an artist.

Second, being worried about someone ripping off your ideas is silly.  Great art (or even mediocre art) is more than an idea.  There's the "execution" or  implementation of that idea.

Meanwhile, while you're worried about someone ripping off your ideas, there are people with less talent, technique and creativity out there who are in shows and selling prints with money that could have been yours.  B/c they got out there, they dived in to the pool.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 4, 2014)

Eddie, very informative posts.  I applaud the effort you put into your reply.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 4, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Eddie, very informative posts.  I applaud the effort you put into your reply.



I second that, nice getting some input from somebody with a lot of experience in this.


----------



## oceanbeast (Aug 4, 2014)

JoeW - I think Eddie and everyone else who has posted has already moved on from that initial idea. 

VintageSnaps - thank you for your great ideas!

keyseddie - this is exactly the kind of thing I have been looking for but have not been able to find, Thank you for taking the time to share with us so much experience and knowledge. I think there are several key takeaways in your message and I will consider all and pursue those I can at the moment. Currently I am working on a project over a year straight collecting negatives in every which way, sometimes illegal, often dangerous to my health, sometimes in precarious locations that can be considered life threatening (walking on rotten 3/4 story roofs for example) so there is this notion of wanting to protect all these experiences I have been through but part of my project is to share with the public what it is I have been shooting to enact real social change. This is why I feel it is important to sort of "come out" with a solo show/exhibit. In my mind this will set a strong precedent and solidify this work as mine, my style, my idea/concept in a way that will legitimize myself as the originator of this idea - undoubtedly others will follow but in my mind a strong opening show/exhibit will help me corner this pursuit. I understand I am talking lofty for a person who has never shown, but I believe in my work immensely. Once again thank you for your time and knowledge.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you pgriz and Jon. OB, I'm happy to be of assistance to anyone looking to get into the field, but it appears I misjudged your intentions. Enacting social change is not what anyone's goal is in fine art shows. What you are looking for is a solo exhibition to showcase what you and only you are doing at this time. I understand this and wish you the best.
You can "buy" a solo exhibit by financing it yourself or finding a patron or patrons that believe in your work enough to join your cause. I did my social change thingie in my youth.
But then I developed an affinity for fine wines, nice cars and houses and travel, and that's why I did the show circuit to support my desires.
It appears the OP has been satisfied and their is minimum interest in pursuing  this line of work. Not sure why. If you are a talented artist willing to travel, do all the physical work of carrying and setting up, and have an engaging personality, the high end art shows can be gold. Ciao.


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 5, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Eddie, very informative posts.  I applaud the effort you put into your reply.
> ...


Jon, your work is unique and I believe you would do well in the art show world. Consider large metal prints in high gloss. Your night scenes would be spectacular.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 5, 2014)

keyseddie said:


> jsecordphoto said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...



Thanks Eddie! I've done a few art shows, at galleries, but have considered doing some other things. I live in a very touristy area on Lake Winnipesaukee, summers are really busy with lots of wealthy people coming up to their lake houses, and there are craft fairs a few times each summer. Still on the fence if it would be worth it next summer, with the large start up cost. Bayphoto just had a sale on metal prints, and I made enough from prints some customers ordered to get myself a 16x24 and 20x30 to use as center pieces for any shows I may do in the future. Appreciate your vote of confidence though! Time will tell what I end up deciding to do


----------



## keyseddie (Aug 5, 2014)

I saw that sale, was going to get some 30x40s and I forgot and let it pass by. They do a great job except for the occasional damaged print.
I was letting this thread die but from what you say, you have a golden opportunity knocking. If it's similar or even close to being an area like the Hamptons art buyers are there. By 2012 I was selling 70% metal prints. Only 2 images 24x30 and the rest 30x40 or 30x45 and taking orders for larger prints, now available from bay photo up to 4'x8'. People in many affluent areas prefer the larger prints because they have high ceilings, many rooms, and more than one home. If you develop collectors by maintaining communication after their initial purchase, you have people that like your work and like you as well. So they come back and buy again and enjoy doing so. I was always the most expensive photographer in any show.
Some folks buy for that very reason. It was my plan and it would work for you. I'll be glad to show you my setup either here or email if you pm me with it.

It is a sizable investment to get started, but so was all your gear.


----------

